# بحث بسيط عن التآكل الغازي



## رشيد الخولي (1 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
هذا ملف وورد عن التآكل الغاز ي
أرجوا أن ينال إعجابكم
هذا هو الرابط 
http://rapidshare.com/files/5266811..._1575___1604___1594___1575___1586___1610_.doc


 لا تنسونا من الدعاء و الردود
:75: :75: :75:


----------



## احمد1970 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رشيد الخولي (5 سبتمبر 2007)

على الرحب و السعة هذا واجب على كل شخص ألا يبخل بما لديه


----------

